# Gaming unter Linux



## SigmundSeegras (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo, 
ich würde gerne auf Linux umsteigen        nach einem ersten versuch war ich natürlich nach jahrelanger windows nutzung ziemlich aufgeschmissen.

bevor ich aber viel zeit aufwende um mich mit linux auseinanderzusetzten möchte ich wissen ob man unter Linux auch performance intensive Spiele 
zB. Arma2,3 AC:Unity etc. zum laufen kriegt und wieviel Leistung verloren geht.

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## S754 (25. Februar 2015)

Solche großen Krachertitel wie BF, CoD, AC, FC etc. kannst du mit Linux vergessen. Die laufen nicht nativ.
Kannst dich ja mal bei Steam umschauen unter der Kategorie Linux Spiele. Der größte und grafikintensivste Titel für Linux ist Metro Last Light wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## SigmundSeegras (25. Februar 2015)

Gibt es die möglichkeit Windows in einer virtuellen maschine und darin die spiele laufen zulassen?


----------



## S754 (25. Februar 2015)

Spielen in einer Virtuellen Maschine funktioniert bis heute nicht gut. Anspruchslosere Titel werden laufen (z.B. mit PlayOnLinux), grafikintensive Titel kannst du damit vergessen.


----------



## SigmundSeegras (25. Februar 2015)

ok schade ; ( 

danke für die auskunft!


----------



## S754 (25. Februar 2015)

Es gibt unzählige Beiträge und Diskussionen über dieses Thema im Internet.


----------



## XyZaaH (25. Februar 2015)

Schon mal was von dual boot gehört? 
Und generell, google solltest du auch verwenden können, sonst kannst du Linux vergessen.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (25. Februar 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Schon mal was von dual boot gehört?
> Und generell, google solltest du auch verwenden können, sonst kannst du Linux vergessen.


Wenn er mit Dualboot Windows trotzdem installieren muss, dann kann er das Umsteigen auch gleich bleiben lassen.

Ich habe Xubuntu nur aus 3 Gründen im Dualboot:
Grund 1: Weil ich es kann
Grund 2: Weil sich unter Linux unsere Server besser verwalten lassen
Grund 3: Weil ich viele Tools und Scripts für Linux schreiben muss und das geht unter Windows leider etwas schlechter

Wenn er aber nur generell umsteigen will, aber von Linux noch nicht abhängig ist und Spiele sein wichtigstes Kriterium ist, dann sollte er sich nicht großartig mit Linux rumquälen.

Linux ist im Moment keine Option für AAA Spiele. Der Linux-Support hat sich zwar gebessert. Aber da jetzt demnächst DX12 in den Startlöchern steht und der langersähnte Mantlesupport immernoch auf sich warten lässt, wird sich die Supportentwicklung wahrscheinlich wieder etwas bremsen. Größtenteils beschränkt sich der Support für Linux auf OpenGL-Spiele und -Engines. Und bis sich OpenGL von der Performance nachher an DX12/Mantle annähert (bzgl. des CPU-Overheads) werden wieder unzählige Jahre ins Land gehen. Und da Valve mit SteamOS auch net ausm Quark kam und das ganze Projekt sowieso nur relativ lieblos wirkt, ist der ehemalige Heilsbringer für Gaming unter Linux leider auch nichts geworden.


----------



## Jimini (26. Februar 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Wenn er mit Dualboot Windows trotzdem  installieren muss, dann kann er das Umsteigen auch gleich bleiben  lassen.
> [...]
> Wenn er aber nur generell umsteigen will, aber von Linux noch nicht  abhängig ist und Spiele sein wichtigstes Kriterium ist, dann sollte er  sich nicht großartig mit Linux rumquälen.


Was spricht gegen ein Dualboot-System, mit welchem man unter Windows spielt und für alles andere Linux nutzt?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (26. Februar 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen ein Dualboot-System, mit welchem man unter Windows spielt und für alles andere Linux nutzt?
> 
> MfG Jimini


Die Tatsache, das sein Hauptaugenmerk anscheinend beim Gaming ist und bisher immer nur Windows benutzt hat. Was spricht also für ein Dualboot, wenn er bisher alles unter Windows verwenden konnte und auf Linux nicht angewiesen ist? Surfen und Onlinebanking? Neugier bzw. einfach nur Linux testen? Das kann er auch in einer VM machen. Dazu muss er sein gesamtes System nicht umpulen.


----------



## runamoK (26. Februar 2015)

Zum laufen bekommt man die meisten Spiele sicher irgendwie. Kannst dich ja mal hier umsehen ob deine genannten Spiele unterstützt werden: https://appdb.winehq.org/
Seit es Steam für Linux gibt, tut sich da auch langsam was.  Dadurch gibt es mehr Spiele die nativ unterstützt werden.

Für alles andere was nicht unterstützt wird heißt es dann basteln.  Wenn man Zeit hat und einem das Spaß macht, dann nur zu.
Wenn du das System aber wirklich nur zum Spielen nutzen willst wirst du damit nur wenig Freude haben. Wenn die Spiele nicht auf Anhieb funktionieren geht viel Zeit für Recherche und Bastelei drauf.

Was sind denn deine Beweggründe für den Umstieg? 
Du könntest auch erstmal ein Linux-System in einer VM unter Windows laufen lassen. Dann halt unter Windows Spielen und über die Linux-VM arbeiten, wäre glaube ich sinnvoller.


----------



## Bunkasan (26. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Spielen in einer Virtuellen Maschine funktioniert bis heute nicht gut. Anspruchslosere Titel werden laufen (z.B. mit PlayOnLinux), grafikintensive Titel kannst du damit vergessen.



Nü so würd ich das jetzt mal nicht stehen lassen.  Es gibt inzwischen genug Virtualisierungsmöglichkeiten die den Betrieb von Gaminggpus mit nahezu Baremetalleistung in einer Windowsvm unter Linux bieten. Mache das jetzt schon seit vielen Jahren so unter XEN. Bis es lief wars zwar frickelei ohne Ende, aber seit dem... Ob es inwzischen bzw. mit anderen Hypervisoren einfacher ist, keine Ahnung, weil... läuft.


----------



## blackout24 (26. Februar 2015)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Nü so würd ich das jetzt mal nicht stehen lassen.  Es gibt inzwischen genug Virtualisierungsmöglichkeiten die den Betrieb von Gaminggpus mit nahezu Baremetalleistung in einer Windowsvm unter Linux bieten. Mache das jetzt schon seit vielen Jahren so unter XEN. Bis es lief wars zwar frickelei ohne Ende, aber seit dem... Ob es inwzischen bzw. mit anderen Hypervisoren einfacher ist, keine Ahnung, weil... läuft.



Ist nicht wirklich einfacher geworden und hängt immer noch stark von der Hardware ab ob es überhaupt geht. Außerdem braucht man zwei Grafikeinheiten einmal für das Hostsystem und dann am besten eine potente Grafikkarte die man in die VM durchreicht. Leider kann man nicht die iGPU der Intel CPUs für den Host nutzen und seine PCIe Karte durch reichen. Mit paravirtualisierung ist die Performance  aber ziemlich gut ca. 98% der nativen Geschwindigkeit. Gerade QEMU/KVM ist da sehr effizient.


----------



## S754 (26. Februar 2015)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> ...



Ja genau...versuch mal Battlefield 4 unter Linux oder inner VM zu spielen, viel Spaß.
Das wollte ich damit sagen...


----------



## Bunkasan (26. Februar 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Ja genau...versuch mal Battlefield 4 unter Linux oder inner VM zu spielen, viel Spaß.
> Das wollte ich damit sagen...



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat... mach dich doch erst mal über Vollvirtualisierung und VGApasstrough schlau, bevor du sagst, es ginge nicht, oder nur mit Einschränkungen. In der VM laufen manche Spiele schneller als unter Baremetal-Windows. Und JA, ich rede von AAA Games auf ner R9 290X...


@blackout:

Joa, hab am Rande mitbekommen, dass KVM da ziemlich zugelegt hat was Hardwarepasstrough angeht. Hatte bei Xen bisher aber nur Probleme mit meinem Rampage2Extreme, musste da den Code für den RMRR-Scan etwas anpassen, lief dann auch ohne weiteres.


----------



## S754 (26. Februar 2015)

Zeigs mir doch, belehr mich.

Das glaube ich erst wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## Bunkasan (26. Februar 2015)

Nein, ich werd dir nicht die Mühe abnehmen, selbst zu googlen. Wenns es dich interessiert, bilde dich, wenn nicht, nicht mein Problem. Die Stichworte hast du ja schon bekommen...

EDIT: Den geb ich dir gnädigerweise noch mit.... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/linux-und-sonstige-betriebssysteme/108786-xen-und-3d.html


----------



## Jimini (26. Februar 2015)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> In der VM laufen manche Spiele schneller als unter Baremetal-Windows.


Virtualisierung bringt ja immer einen gewissen Overhead mit sich - daher kann ich mir irgendwie nur schwer vorstellen, dass ein virtuelles System schneller sein kann als ein natives. Ich habe den von dir verlinkten Thread aber nur überflogen, für alle 9 Seiten fehlt mir gerade die Zeit. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bunkasan (26. Februar 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Virtualisierung bringt ja immer einen gewissen Overhead mit sich - daher kann ich mir irgendwie nur schwer vorstellen, dass ein virtuelles System schneller sein kann als ein natives. Ich habe den von dir verlinkten Thread aber nur überflogen, für alle 9 Seiten fehlt mir gerade die Zeit.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Rischtisch, und das HostOS will auch noch bissel was ab vom Resourcenkuchen. Warum einige (wenige) Titel jetzt in der VM schneller waren, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Generell habe ich einen FPS-Verlust von ca 1-5% feststellen können.


----------



## blackout24 (27. Februar 2015)

iGPU für den Host scheint doch zu gehen mit KVM/QEMU. Dachte immer es müssten zwei PCIe Karten vorhanden sein. Leider nix für meine 2600K da kein VT-d. Ein normaler i7 2600 könnte es.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37D2bRsthfI


----------



## OutOfMemory (27. Februar 2015)

Also ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen vor einigen Jahren berichten. Da habe ich versucht Warcraft 3 und World of Warcraft unter Linux zum laufen zu bringen. Hat auch geklappt. Aber eine tolle Erfahrung war das nicht. Ruckelorgien, fehlerhafte Texturen, Abstürze uvm. Ich bezweifle das sich da etwas gebessert hat. Solange die Spiele nicht von Anfang auch für diese Plattform entwickelt werden, kann man das wohl knicken. 

Persönlich halte ich von Virtualisierung dabei einfach nichts. Dann kann ich doch gleich bei Windows bleiben. Wenn man sich Linux anschafft, nur um Linux zu haben, macht man am Ende eh nur Kompromisse. Persönlich sehe ich auch einfach nicht den Vorteil bei Dualboot. Es ist eine Möglichkeit, aber komplett überflüssig. Ich zumindest hätte keine Lust jedes mal den PC neuzustarten wenn ich zwischen Office/Gaming Betrieb umstellen möchte. Am Ende ärgere ich mich dann auch noch das mir bei der jeweilige Partition Speicher fehlt.

Ich habe eine VM mit Linux, da ist meine Entwicklungsumgebung drin (LAMP, Shell, Perl) die starte ich einfach bei Bedarf. Es hat sich bei Linux viel getan in den letzten Jahren, es ist und bleibt aber immer noch ein miserables Desktop-Betriebssystem. Das liegt nicht am Linux Kernel, mehr am ganzen drumherum das größtenteils fehlt oder nur spartanisch implementiert ist. Solange sich bei AMD/Nvidia Treiber mäßig nichts tut wird auf lange Sicht auch wohl kein AAA Gaming durch die Bank möglich sein.

In diesem Sinne: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWzMvlj2RQ


----------



## Jimini (27. Februar 2015)

OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen vor einigen Jahren berichten. Da habe ich versucht Warcraft 3 und World of Warcraft unter Linux zum laufen zu bringen. Hat auch geklappt. Aber eine tolle Erfahrung war das nicht.


Ich habe WOW zur WOTLK-Zeiten ausschließlich unter Linux gespielt. Die Performance war besser als unter Windows(XP), wirkliche Fehler hatte ich glaube ich nie. StarCraft 2 spiele ich ausschließlich unter Linux. Anfangs war es frickelig und Wine erforderte einige Anpassungen, mittlerweile läuft es aber sehr gut. Fehler (Texturen werden nicht geladen) sind sehr selten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (28. Februar 2015)

OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Solange sich bei AMD/Nvidia Treiber mäßig nichts tut wird auf lange Sicht auch wohl kein AAA Gaming durch die Bank möglich sein.
> 
> In diesem Sinne: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWzMvlj2RQ



Da makelst du an den falschen rum. NVIDIA hat mit Abstand die besten Linux Treiber. Stehen in Sachen Performance und Stabilität Windows in keinem Stück nach. Dein Problem wird eher deine AMD Karte gewesen sein.

Die NVIDIA Treiber sind unter Linux sogar schneller als unter Windows. 
NVIDIA's Linux Driver On Ubuntu 14.10 Can Deliver Better OpenGL Performance Than Windows 8.1 - Phoronix

https://de.dolphin-emu.org/blog/2013/09/26/dolphin-emulator-and-opengl-drivers-hall-fameshame/



> Excellent - NVIDIAWe had no occasion to test NVIDIA's response time to driver issues because we actually never had any issue with NVIDIA's OpenGL implementation, either on Windows or on Linux.





> Mediocre - AMDWe had the most issues with AMD when using their proprietary graphics driver on Linux, fglrx/Catalyst. A lot of issues that do not happen on Windows are present on Linux, sometimes with a very visible effect in our emulator.


----------



## mauorrizze (2. März 2015)

Stimmt schon, die closed source Treiber sind bei nVidia qualitativ auf hohem Niveau. Doch hat man als Endanwender damit immer mehr Arbeit und Probleme als mit offenen Treibern, die zusammen mit dem Kernel kommen können und zu den aktuellsten Anwendungen (xserver) passen. Und wie lange war z.B. nVidia Optimus auf Laptops problematisch? Zudem arbeiten sie in die Windows-Treiber immer mehr Restriktionen ein, damit VGA-Passthrough mit KVM problematischer wird, denn man soll ja schließlich als Hobbyanwender eine Quadro kaufen, die unterstützt das dann offiziell, gegen "geringen" Aufpreis.
Die offenen AMD-Treiber hänger zwar *immer* noch den geschlossenen unter Windows hinterher, aber die Lücke wird kleiner.

BTT: Wenn Fokus auf dem Spielen liegt, dann bei Windows bleiben. AAA-Spiele unter Linux ist entweder ein fortgeschrittenes, oder unerfülltes Thema. Bei Interesse Dual-Boot oder Linux in einer VM wie dem kostenlosen VirtualBox laufen lassen, dann kann man (viel) später auf ein Setup wie bei mir zurückgreifen: 1 Xeon CPU auf 1 Mainboard mit 750Ti und 280X, 2 User können gleichzeitig unter ihrem eigenen Windows zocken und ich kann parallel noch in Linux surfen 
Und ja, so hab ich auch schon AC Unity gezockt, nicht auf maximalen Details aber das liegt eher an der Hardware als an Performance-Verlusten durch die Virtualisierung.


----------



## blackout24 (5. März 2015)

mauorrizze schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, die closed source Treiber sind bei nVidia qualitativ auf hohem Niveau. Doch hat man als Endanwender damit immer mehr Arbeit und Probleme als mit offenen Treibern, die zusammen mit dem Kernel kommen können und zu den aktuellsten Anwendungen (xserver) passen. Und wie lange war z.B. nVidia Optimus auf Laptops problematisch? Zudem arbeiten sie in die Windows-Treiber immer mehr Restriktionen ein, damit VGA-Passthrough mit KVM problematischer wird, denn man soll ja schließlich als Hobbyanwender eine Quadro kaufen, die unterstützt das dann offiziell, gegen "geringen" Aufpreis.
> Die offenen AMD-Treiber hänger zwar *immer* noch den geschlossenen unter Windows hinterher, aber die Lücke wird kleiner.
> 
> BTT: Wenn Fokus auf dem Spielen liegt, dann bei Windows bleiben. AAA-Spiele unter Linux ist entweder ein fortgeschrittenes, oder unerfülltes Thema. Bei Interesse Dual-Boot oder Linux in einer VM wie dem kostenlosen VirtualBox laufen lassen, dann kann man (viel) später auf ein Setup wie bei mir zurückgreifen: 1 Xeon CPU auf 1 Mainboard mit 750Ti und 280X, 2 User können gleichzeitig unter ihrem eigenen Windows zocken und ich kann parallel noch in Linux surfen
> Und ja, so hab ich auch schon AC Unity gezockt, nicht auf maximalen Details aber das liegt eher an der Hardware als an Performance-Verlusten durch die Virtualisierung.



Die NVIDIA Treiber laufen auch immer mit der neusten X ABI und auf dem neusten Kernel. Selbst, wenn das Kernel Modul mal ein Patch brauchen würde liefert den einfach das Paket deiner Distro mit. Distros kompilieren den Treiber einfach immer gegen den Kernel den sie ausliefern so gibt es nie Probleme. Das ist ja auch der Sinn einer Distribution.


----------

